# Annoyed.



## sn1ckl3fr1tz (May 16, 2017)

So the wife seems to feel like she is always second best in the family she grew up in. It annoys me SO badly. She is the smartest in her family and most attractive. 2nd place is hideous and incredibly stupid. Yet she cows to them. It drives me absolutely nuts. I no longer like ANY of her family members.

Her parents both died a little over six months ago. There is a potential wrongful death case worth tens of millions. My wife's oldest sister is the executor of the estate and refuses to pursue or even give a cursory glance into such a case despite it costing her absolutely nothing. My wife made her promise to call the lawyers before New Years. Now the year is nearly half over. Statute of limitations is lapsing. I told my wife I'm moving out because she lets her sister push her around. She just laughed at me and I didn't move out.

I am clueless as to what to do at this point.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Pursue it yourself. Your sister does not need to be involve. Executor handles the estate. Your possible wrongful death suit has nothing to do with the estate.


----------



## sn1ckl3fr1tz (May 16, 2017)

The paralegal says we need the executors signature for medical records thanks to HIPAA so it cannot be pursued without her...


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

sn1ckl3fr1tz said:


> The paralegal says we need the executors signature for medical records thanks to HIPAA so it cannot be pursued without her...


Contact a lawyer specializing in wrongful death due to medical malpractice. If they think a case can be had they will get the HIPPA and your sister to cooperate.


----------



## sn1ckl3fr1tz (May 16, 2017)

Yeswecan said:


> Contact a lawyer specializing in wrongful death due to medical malpractice. If they think a case can be had they will get the HIPPA and your sister to cooperate.


I have contacted several lawyers. The most successful one said he needs to look at the records and he can't without hwr consent (California law). She also won't call him back...


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

sn1ckl3fr1tz said:


> I told my wife I'm moving out because she lets her sister push her around. She just laughed at me and I didn't move out.


Based on the advice you've received from attorneys, you'll just have to live with the fact your wife's family does not wish to pursue legal action. And the reason I say "live with it" is because you aren't being taken seriously. Not one bit. 

Don't make a threat you don't intend to fulfill. Your wife just laughed at you because she doesn't think you're serious. If you are annoyed and frustrated enough to leave, then leave. Idle threats mean nothing.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I dont believe in suing anyway, in fact I hate the suing culture, so my advise is to let their own family make the decision. They weren't your parents so its really not your decision anyway.


----------



## sn1ckl3fr1tz (May 16, 2017)

No, but thank you. The oldest sister isn't smart or bright and struggles immensely, financially. We just had to give her $3,000 to help pay funeral costs.

I can't afford to move out... lol I guess my wife knows that. Too bad I just had to sell my second car. No way am I leaving her without transportation, just to pressure her into pressuring her dumb sister to assist/authorize.

And, Diana7, I guess it's ok that some huge company's product killed my lovely mother-in-law. Yeah, I should never sue them because IT MIGHT JUST MAKE THEM CHANGE THEIR WAYS and not do it to anyone else...


----------



## _anonymous_ (Apr 18, 2016)

sn1ckl3fr1tz said:


> The oldest sister isn't smart or bright... We just had to give her $3,000
> 
> I can't afford to move out... I just had to sell my second car.


Seems like you are financially motivated here, more so than your wife's family! Pursuing the lawsuit or pressuring your wife's family members could make you look greedy, and might strain your relationships with them. Tread carefully. By the way, what was your relationship like with your mother-in-law, before she passed? The running joke is that most people can't stand their in-laws.


----------



## sn1ckl3fr1tz (May 16, 2017)

_anonymous_ said:


> Seems like you are financially motivated here, more so than your wife's family! Pursuing the lawsuit or pressuring your wife's family members could make you look greedy, and might strain your relationships with them. Tread carefully. By the way, what was your relationship like with your mother-in-law, before she passed? The running joke is that most people can't stand their in-laws.


She was really great. Incredibly accepting and funny. She always smile when I told her dumb jokes. We took her to a theme park about 4 months before she died. About a year ago. I know my wife isn't thinking clearly about and of this and I don't really blame her. She refuses to see a counselor though.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> I dont believe in suing anyway, in fact I hate the suing culture, so my advise is to let their own family make the decision. They weren't your parents so its really not your decision anyway.


 @Diana7, your belief on the rights and wrongs of seeking legal redress to ameliorate a legal wrong or a tort are not relevant to this thread.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeswecan said:


> Pursue it yourself. Your sister does not need to be involve. Executor handles the estate. Your possible wrongful death suit has nothing to do with the estate.


*The product and proceeds of a wrongful death suit can only be brought about by the estate if it so chooses! 

At this juncture, anyone directly affected by these people's "wrongful death" can enjoin the suit as long as the statute of limitations has not expired! In some jurisdictions, if it is proven that their death was criminal in nature, it may well not expire!

File your own lawsuit! *


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

sn1ckl3fr1tz said:


> No, but thank you. The oldest sister isn't smart or bright and struggles immensely, financially. We just had to give her $3,000 to help pay funeral costs.
> 
> I can't afford to move out... lol I guess my wife knows that. Too bad I just had to sell my second car. No way am I leaving her without transportation, just to pressure her into pressuring her dumb sister to assist/authorize.
> 
> And, Diana7, I guess it's ok that some huge company's product killed my lovely mother-in-law. Yeah, I should never sue them because IT MIGHT JUST MAKE THEM CHANGE THEIR WAYS and not do it to anyone else...


Sorry, but I highly doubt you want to pursue a lawsuit because of your "grief" at your mother in law's passing, or to protect others from this supposed killer product. 

It just sounds like you're trying to make a buck off it, is all.

So big deal - your share of the funeral expenses were $3,000. Almost 20 years ago, my then-boyfriend's share of *his *mother's funeral was $4,000. You got off easy 20 years later.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

sn1ckl3fr1tz said:


> No, but thank you. The oldest sister isn't smart or bright and struggles immensely, financially. We just had to give her $3,000 to help pay funeral costs.
> 
> I can't afford to move out... lol I guess my wife knows that. Too bad I just had to sell my second car. No way am I leaving her without transportation, just to pressure her into pressuring her dumb sister to assist/authorize.
> 
> And, Diana7, I guess it's ok that some huge company's product killed my lovely mother-in-law. Yeah, I should never sue them because IT MIGHT JUST MAKE THEM CHANGE THEIR WAYS and not do it to anyone else...


If a product killed her, which you would need VERY strong proof of, you can look into that without resorting to greed and getting lots of money. Or you can give it all to charity if your real intention is to make sure that no one else dies. However its not your mum and its not your decision anyway. Threatening to leave your wife just because she wont force her sister to do what she had decided not to do, is very controlling and bizarre. 
Giving $3000 towards a funeral isn't much to be honest.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> @Diana7, your belief on the rights and wrongs of seeking legal redress to ameliorate a legal wrong or a tort are not relevant to this thread.


His anger at his wife and sister in law because they aren't suing is pretty relevant surely?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> His anger at his wife and sister in law because they aren't suing is pretty relevant surely?


But it is not relevant because it is not his decision to make.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> But it is not relevant because it is not his decision to make.


I agree that its not his decision to make and yet he acts as if it is.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> I agree that its not his decision to make and yet he acts as if it is.


Maybe because they often allow him to cope with stuff that normally would not be his to deal with?

Lazy people can do that.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What is the sister’s reason for not wanting to sue?


----------



## sn1ckl3fr1tz (May 16, 2017)

She doesn't have one. She is as thick as a stack of old yellow pages.


----------

